# spray painting Jupiter 2



## wazo (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi I am new to this site. This site was recomended my Moebius Models.
I have purchased a Jupiter 2 model by Moebius. I am having trouble
spray painting large areas of the Jupiter 2. I am using Tamiya spary paint. It 
does not coat evenly. It looks motled and looks as if it is running on off the surface. I wipe each part to be sure it is clean. Can any one help with this problem. I have the Space Pod and painted it and had no problems. 
I would appreciate any help. Thank you


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome, Wazo. First off, I'll confirm that Tamiya is an excellent choice for paint!
I recommend spraying the hull with grey primer first, and allowing it to dry thoroughly before applying your finish coat of silver.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

wazo said:


> Hi I am new to this site. This site was recomended my Moebius Models.
> I have purchased a Jupiter 2 model by Moebius. I am having trouble
> spray painting large areas of the Jupiter 2. I am using Tamiya spary paint. It
> does not coat evenly. It looks motled and looks as if it is running on off the surface. I wipe each part to be sure it is clean. Can any one help with this problem. I have the Space Pod and painted it and had no problems.
> I would appreciate any help. Thank you


Did you wash the parts before? Sounds like some of the release agent is still there. Then prime and sand as needed to get a good surface.

Mark Dean


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Just a couple of thoughts as I am not a paint expert but have done lots of painting, mostly on model rockets until recently though. First off are you talking primarily about the large saucer disks? If so I am thinking when I do mine I may buy something like Krylon or Rustoleum metallizer type paints. I have used the Rustoleum and it gives a very nice and very metallic finish. Next, did you wash the surfaces of the model prior to painting? Plastic models frequently have a mold release agent on the plastic and that definitely plays havoc with any type of paint. I am typically remiss in doing that myself but it pays off if the stuff is on the plastic. Airbrushing with acrylics such a large surface is not going to be fun but I am certain can be done. Get a big container for the paint and it might be wise to do the whole thing in one coverage session. I know you could do that with the cans. And of course much more expert people on here will be commenting so I will be reading what they say as well.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A word about the mold release agent used by Moebius to reiterate what rkoenn already stated; it is industrial strength, so washing with warm water and dish detergent on the bare plastic is crucial for even paint adhesion.
Let us know how your Jupiter 2 turns out, and once more, welcome to HobbyTalk.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

wazo said:


> Hi I am new to this site. This site was recomended my Moebius Models.
> I have purchased a Jupiter 2 model by Moebius. I am having trouble
> spray painting large areas of the Jupiter 2. I am using Tamiya spary paint. It
> does not coat evenly. It looks motled and looks as if it is running on off the surface. I wipe each part to be sure it is clean. Can any one help with this problem. I have the Space Pod and painted it and had no problems.
> I would appreciate any help. Thank you


Hmnnnn?????

Tamiya Spray Paint is the closest thing to an Airbrush finish without actually using an Airbrush.

I personally have never had a Problem with it.



I think my fellow modelers here may be correct. Did you wash the Parts before Painting?? 
If you prime it,However, I personally would recommend WHITE primer. as the grey Primer tends to make the top coat darker than it should.:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh, and on primers, if you do have a problem with the paint sticking to the surface the primer will flag that as well. And once the primer is on good you definitely don't have to worry too much about the paint riding on top of the "good" primer.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*Spray painting the J2*

Krylon makes a metallic silver-gray called "Brushed Nickle". Worth checking out as it's really a light gray with a metallic shine. Walmart has it, and Krylon is an excellent spray paint.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Where do you live? I live in Florida and even here its wayyyy to cold to spray paint, unless you are in a heated or indoor situation. That can make the paint run... It should be over 75 F to spray in general.

Tamiya paints go on thin and it will take multiple coats for a solid look. You cant glop it all on in one coat.

The Jupiter 2 is fairly smooth... so you might use a primer (i like the Tamiya grey becuase it has more tooth than the smooth white primer). You dont even need a super solid layer, just something for the paint to stick to.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Another helpful hint is to set your can of paint in hot tap water for a few minutes..This will increase the gas pressure in the can and help to have a nice even coat of paint..Oh and shake it really well a least 3 to 5 mintues...Jeff


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I would strongly recommend priming the surface of _any_ styrene-based model -- especially one with so large and smooth a surface area.

I would also suggest applying the paint in light, successive mist coats; don't expect to get full and even coverage with the first coat.

This is an excellent guide for using Tamiya paints...

http://www.tamiyausa.com/articles/feature.php?article-id=35

Follow the pointers contained therein and you shouldn't have any trouble.

There can be a bit of a learning curve to this finishing stuff sometimes, but honestly, it's not rocket science. Practice on a piece of scrap until you get the hang of it.

Good luck with your build.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Even though the Jupiter II's surface was basically featureless, I'd still like to find a way to give some sort of hint of panels. Nothing like the movie Enterprise, something subtle. Would doing primers in white and gray, then oversprayed with a metallic paint be a good idea?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tamiya lacquer is pretty opaque, especiially the metallics. You can spray it over black and white and will see no difference.

If you have an airbrush, Alclad has a newish "honey" primer that is inteded to give subtle textures. You could mask off some areas, spray on the honey primer, and then apply paint on top. With one color of paaint you will get different tones with the different textures. It is intended to help in doing natural metal airplanes for a multi panelled look with one shade of paint


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> Where do you live? I live in Florida and even here its wayyyy to cold to spray paint, unless you are in a heated or indoor situation. That can make the paint run... It should be over 75 F to spray in general.
> 
> Tamiya paints go on thin and it will take multiple coats for a solid look. You cant glop it all on in one coat.
> 
> The Jupiter 2 is fairly smooth... so you might use a primer (i like the Tamiya grey becuase it has more tooth than the smooth white primer). You dont even need a super solid layer, just something for the paint to stick to.


I don't know if you were directing this to me or not, but I'll tell you what I did anyway:thumbsup:

I painted the Hulls Of My Jupiter Two almost Immediately after I purchased it, Knowing the Bad weather to come(Snow Storm Etc...)
..Which was 12/17/09..
Here in South Jersey, the weather was acceptable to Outside Painting.

SO.......I would not recommend going out doors to spray if the weather is Bad, I should have mentioned that, But I thought it was a Given:freak:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

NTRPRZ said:


> Even though the Jupiter II's surface was basically featureless, I'd still like to find a way to give some sort of hint of panels. Nothing like the movie Enterprise, something subtle. Would doing primers in white and gray, then oversprayed with a metallic paint be a good idea?


I don't think the Jupiter 2 had panels. It looks a lot more like it was cast as a single part, kind of like a submarine hull.


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Beatlepaul,
what paints did you use for the hull color?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Rl3058 said:


> Beatlepaul,
> what paints did you use for the hull color?


 
Tamiya Mica Silver...

To me it looks the best.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Y3a said:


> I don't think the Jupiter 2 had panels. It looks a lot more like it was cast as a single part, kind of like a submarine hull.


 
In the SFX shot showing the J2 landing on the Space Lighthouse, the underside definately looks like it has a large darker panel, which I think is the chariot ramp.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Seaview said:


> In the SFX shot showing the J2 landing on the Space Lighthouse, the underside definately looks like it has a large darker panel, which I think is the chariot ramp.


Actually, its reflection of the framework between the three coffee can fuel storage bins. As the little J2 sets down you can see the movement of the 'panels' as the model swings from side to side a bit. BTW the little J2 didn't have any underside detail except a lower viewport.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You're more than likely right, and I bow to your superior knowlege in all things regarding the Jupiter 2.
I'll watch the episode tonight (up until that sequence, anyway; that neurotic, bi-polar Vulcan-looking teenager J-5 always made me "violently ill"). :freak:

UPDATE 1/13/10: Yup, you were right, it was the reflection.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I used the krylon Brushed Nickel and love the finish..........Of course I should have used primer first, but oh well. Maybe I'll shoot again in the future.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

j2man said:


> I used the krylon Brushed Nickel and love the finish..........Of course I should have used primer first, but oh well. Maybe I'll shoot again in the future.


I got the Krylon brushed nickle as well. I am going to prime it first. Ill post the pics when the paint is applied . It will be on "My Jupiter 2 WIP post


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Has anyone here ever use Krylon Dull Aluminum?....When the polar model first came out that is what I used and I was very pleased with the results.......It has a grey metalic look without any metal fleck.....and fingerprints do not show up....IMO it's a hidden gem.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I would be very interested to hear what sorts of paints and/or finishing techniques folks are experimenting with in terms of the interior. 

Perhaps someone should start a "Jupiter 2 Painting Tips" thread...


----------



## wazo (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi thank you for all of your help. I am now getting
wonderful results! Washing each part and spraying
with flat white primer has been giving me excellent 
results Again thank you


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

you're welcome. Just remember to be patient and let each coat thoroughly cure before applying the next coat.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmm I was going to use krylon chrome silver, but that dull aluminum sounds interesting. Wonder if I can locate it easily?

I used the krylon chrome silver in building my 1:1 scale proton packs, and it really does look like metal if applied on a good surface.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Y3a said:


> BTW the little J2 didn't have any underside detail except a lower viewport.


Hi Y3a

Please, on this subject take a look at this post in another old thread and give me your impressions: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2971862&postcount=35

Thanks


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

gareee said:


> Hmm I was going to use krylon chrome silver, but that dull aluminum sounds interesting. Wonder if I can locate it easily?


FWIW, Tamiya makes a "flat aluminum" spray lacquer that lays down beautifully, and produces a wonderfully smooth and even finish, with very little visible grain. I used it for the fore and aft exterior bulkheads of the Flying Sub, and I was very pleased with the results. It's _probably_ what I'll use on the Jupiter 2, but it's helpful to know what's working well for others.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I painted my last PL hull with Krylon chrome, it looks like an American Airlines jet. Im hoping some dull coat will fix it cause it just doesnt looks right


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Funny thing is, from watching the black n white episodes, I mentally picture the J2 as being greyish white, not even silver at all.

Course the color episodes do show it silver, so I do need to do some silver scheme of some kind.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

I plan on lighting the interior, so will a white primer be able to block light leakage or should I use a darker primer?


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I've always used black, never tried white.

On my last build I finally used some of that aluminum tape and was very impressed.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I've always sprayed with black as a light barrier followed by white paint. The white helps to distribute the light evenly. Aluminum tape is the best light blocker of all IMO.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

gareee said:


> Funny thing is, from watching the black n white episodes, I mentally picture the J2 as being greyish white, not even silver at all.
> 
> Course the color episodes do show it silver, so I do need to do some silver scheme of some kind.


It was painted grayish white then..They went to silver when the show went color in season two.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I picked up that krylon matte aluminum someone else suggested.. I'll spray a test on something else first, to see if I like it. The cap seems a tad dark to me.


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well there is so much info here and I'm trying to absorb it all.....I'm new here and I must say sure am glad I landed here......I purchased 3 kits One I'm going to build ,one I'm getting someone with experience to Build and the other I'm putting it away. This kit is a dream come true. Don't laught but when I was a kid I used to glue two plastic semi bowls or saucers together and with a marker draw in the windows. This was as close as I was able to get.....The Jupiter 2 is a very Iconic ship unmatched by anything except maybe The Starship Enterprise.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey XMAN64
If it will make you feel better I use to make j-2's out of balsa and poster board, even made a launch cradle from balsa stick, then came the c-7 model rocket engines. got it on 8mm just need to transfer to dvd- boy those were the days, i like your idea's- build one, let someone else build one, and put the other away for future generations ..


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Y3a
> 
> Please, on this subject take a look at this post in another old thread and give me your impressions: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2971862&postcount=35
> 
> Thanks


YOu are referencing the 4 foot Hero and I was referrring to the smaller model Jupiter 2.


----------



## richlen2 (Apr 2, 2009)

sounds crazy but I used Ace Hardware Bright Silver...great paint. OK not terribly realistic to Season 2/3 but people take notice when they see it. Goes on really well.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

What does that ace bright silver look like? Why do people notice it so much? Pics?


----------



## richlen2 (Apr 2, 2009)

It's bright and a really nice finish


----------

